# Weekend update



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Plenty of ice and snow on the lake. We did real well icing walleyes this weekend in 25 feet of water on. Went on the ice from the south shore. There is a good sunrise bite, again at noon and a dusk bite. Plain hooks or glow jigs worked the best for us.

Dean


----------

